# T-shirt Poll Time To Get Started



## potroastV2 (Apr 28, 2008)

Allright, I have locked down a supplier for the shirts and I need to get some percentages of what we need to order here please reply here stating which shirt and what size as it will give me a good idea on what I should be ordering.


RIU DUDE
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/make-your-requests/9553d1178119773-t-shirts-shirt1.jpg

HOW TO ROLL A JOINT
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/make-your-requests/9554d1178119773-t-shirts-shirt-2.jpg

4:20
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/make-your-requests/9555d1178119773-t-shirts-shirt-3.jpg

HOWS UR CROP
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/make-your-requests/9556d1178119803-t-shirts-shirt-4.jpg

GORILLA
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/make-your-requests/9982d1178435634-t-shirts-guerrilla.jpg


PLEASE REMEMBER TO PUT SHIRT NAME ALONG WITH SIZE OF WHAT YOU WILL BE ORDERING.


----------



## overfiend (Apr 28, 2008)

i'd like a 4:20 in large


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 29, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Allright, I have locked down a supplier for the shirts and I need to get some percentages of what we need to order here please reply here stating which shirt and what size as it will give me a good idea on what I should be ordering.
> 
> 
> RIU DUDE
> ...



I want a RIU Dude in XL


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2008)

(1) rollitup dude - XXL
(1) rollitup dude - L


----------



## Kassidy (Apr 30, 2008)

shit i will take 1 gorilla(Large), that shits badass


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 30, 2008)

1 Rollitup Dude - XXL.


----------



## Liquidfire13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey, The Gorilla one looks sick, What are the colour of the T-shirts? Price of the top? and Postage?

If they price is right - Medium Gorilla
Peace


----------



## dankforall (Apr 30, 2008)

I would like
RIU dude xxl
gorilla garden xxl


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 1, 2008)

I have some questions.Does the guerilla come in a black tshirt? whats the cost and I would need a 5 xl LONG or tall .Can we get that size and color? No Im not fat lol Im a built 6'6 guy and my torso is long.I buy 1 size big as it will shrink some so there lol


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 1, 2008)

1 RIU Dude Lg
1 Gorilla Lg.


----------



## Mr Kush (May 17, 2008)

1 x Gorilla - Medium

These shirts are the shit!


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

Are the sizes men's sizes or do they offer ladies sizes too? 
If men's size I will take 1 medium Rollitup Dude shirt or if ladies sizes a large please. 
What is the price? And will it include shipping?


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 14, 2008)

4:20 large, whats the cost


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 15, 2008)

How to roll and the rollitup guy. both in large


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 15, 2008)

4:20 large or XL


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 22, 2008)

riu dude xl (1)


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 23, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I want a RIU Dude in XL


i will take 2 please


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 20, 2008)

2 x 4:20 large for me if you're still thinking about this rolli


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 30, 2008)

did this ever happen? when are these going to be available?


----------



## 420DrGreenthumb (Jan 4, 2009)

one Larger RUI dude =D Do you ship to Australia though?


----------



## mtlseven (Feb 22, 2009)

RIU medium


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 22, 2009)

What ever happened to these? I am still waiting for my hoodie, lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 7, 2009)

He sent me your hoodie chiceh


----------



## BooRadley (May 20, 2009)

1 RIU Dude
Medium


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2009)




----------



## jimmy130380 (May 21, 2009)

i want a shirt L riu dude


----------



## themistocles (May 21, 2009)

I would like a large RIU shirt 2 if I could get it, how do we get the shirts?


----------



## bossman88188 (May 21, 2009)

if still availible 
i would like 2 riu dude 1 xxl and 1 medium
1 xxl HOWS UR CROP


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 29, 2009)

i think RIU dude is the winning tee, if you could just not spell out 'dot' com.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 29, 2009)

look at the dates on these posts.


----------



## madazz (Sep 29, 2009)

1 RIU DUDE xl
1 420 xl


----------



## Puffster (Sep 29, 2009)

riu dude triplexxx.


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 29, 2009)

it's old but I would represent!
the Ts are very nice.


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 29, 2009)

Roseman said:


> look at the dates on these posts.


haha i didn't even notice the age of this thread... i had never seen it b4 so i was like hell yeah tshirts!


----------



## poke smot420 (Sep 29, 2009)

let me get a gorilla (L) and RIU dude (L)


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 29, 2009)

guilty as charged


----------



## Puffster (Sep 29, 2009)

saw the date b4 posting.why cant we get this simple task done?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

just a suggestion the gorilla gardening one.... you should see about getting it done in cammo. 

also can people submit ideas, not that id have the time lately but i may have an idea or 2 for some cool rollitup shirts and although there will be some junk there could be some easily affordable cool ones.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Nov 22, 2009)

i like them all

i wear a large

hey RIU, when are these shirts hitting the production line? id love to buy one or two


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2009)

RIU dude gets my vote in a size large


----------



## herbose (Feb 19, 2010)

I like this idea. Love to get something like before the SF Cannabis cup.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 20, 2010)

i dunno how this is working but id like a 420 in large.. what is the price?


----------



## PBFseedco. (Mar 20, 2010)

Gorilla-XL
RIU dude-XL


----------



## sillysilvie74 (Apr 21, 2010)

i really like the yellow one but does it have to be yellow...lol...it would look good in black


----------



## B0nedocta (Nov 12, 2010)

i know this is an old post but, id take 

RIU dude: 1 Lg
Gorilla : 1 Lg


----------



## thunderous dank (Nov 22, 2010)

I like every one of these, however I'd love to see more! Nothing really stands out, besides the 4:20 clock (which is my fav)


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Dec 16, 2013)

RIU dude

size xl please


----------



## chambray7 (Dec 16, 2013)

riu dude n 420 in xl


----------



## PhatPhuker (Dec 16, 2013)

Knock Knock Knock !!!

Is this thing on ?

I know this thread in only about a half decade old, but did anyone ever actually get one of those shirts?

I'll have a *RIU DUDE in XL Black Please. Lol...*


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

this thread is dead. its over 5 years old im closing this


----------

